# 24sx 4 sale?



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

uhm im still looking for a 97 but thought i might try my luck posting something here... if anyonek nows someone who has one or if you own one and are selling it. Im looking for it asap. THIS WEEK.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

have you tried autotrader.com, thats where im gettin mine!!!!


----------



## brainiac (Mar 26, 2005)

actually i found a nice 97 black 240sx. for 7800. Will be looking at it this weekend. THAT BETTER NOT BE THE ONE YOUR GETTING! i'll run you over... :crazy:


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

E-BAY, thats where i got mine, i am very happy with my purchace!


----------

